# Blueline- Police and Military articles



## MPIKE (11 Feb 2010)

A colleague of mine (recently returned) pointed out this article and it caused a fair bit of discussion.  This article does a disservice to both professions certainly in this simplification of roles. I think Mr Lymburner drifted out of his arcs and should leave the comfort of his office for his next commentary....( if I was an MP, I would be sending the complimentary station copy of his magazine back)

fair access provisions etc etc..


> Overseas missions must consider a hierarchy of needs
> 
> by Morley Lymburner
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2010)

I don't know where to start..........but I'll give it a try.

What a moron.


----------



## MPIKE (11 Feb 2010)

Hey Bruce, agreed!  I guess in all fairness I should post his rebuttal to the commentary that was sent his way... 



> Police and military
> Knowing the difference makes a healthy society
> 
> by Morley Lymburner
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Feb 2010)

And I guess he got lambasted because here is this months editorial.


EDIT: I see you beat me to it, so I'll just post the link instead.
http://blueline.ca/articles/police_and_military/


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Feb 2010)

The second article isn't that much better.  Less offensively worded, but still pretty lacking in understanding.  

I find it very disheartening that the publisher of an important publication like Blueline is so very out to lunch.  I guess when you own the thing you get to chime off as you see fit.  There were also several instances in the first article that should have been addressed with apologies in the second, and that did not happen.  

It is likely that the original article reveals his true feelings and the second is just backpedalling (and insufficient at that).  I will be returning the next copy of Blueline that shows up in my mailbox.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (16 Feb 2010)

> Virtues valued in policing include the ability to show empathy toward victims and problem-solve. In this respect, every officer is a general, not a soldier – but unlike the military, they are not taught to dehumanize a target on command or kill when ordered with minimal emotional impact. They are most certainly never taught how to cope with war zone situations and post traumatic stress is very low on the priority scale..



Sure, police do not face a lethal situation at every call, but you should always be prepared for the worst thing to happen, rather than be caught off guard.  Police training teaches you to dehumanize your opponent in many of the same ways that the military does, including human silhouette targets, muscle reflex, and instinctive shooting.

Even then, the military's "dehumanization" is extremely simplified, lest the troops be directed to shoot at anything they see without hesitation/identification/judgement made as to threat level.  In the civilian rich areas of modern warfare, this is an important skill.

As per the recently posted tragic officer safety video, a police officer has to be able to resort to using lethal force without hesitation if required, just the same as a soldier would.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Feb 2010)

There are times when a soldier may need to try to act in the capacity of a police officer.  If they are not successful, there are implications which can range from embarrassing to culpable.  
But when a police officer needs to act in the capacity of a soldier and isn't successful, the consequences are often tragic.  
There is a time for talking, there is a time for acting.


----------

